# Colson serial number help needed



## rollfaster (Dec 3, 2015)

Trying to figure out what year this colson dual steer tandem is. I don't have a full pic of the bike but the owner sent me the serial number. Any help would be great. I'm told it has a ND rear hub and not a morrow. Thanks, Rob.


----------



## Monarky (Dec 3, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Trying to figure out what year this colson dual steer tandem is. I don't have a full pic of the bike but the owner sent me the serial number. Any help would be great. I'm told it has a ND rear hub and not a morrow. Thanks, Rob.




It's hard to make out the letter which represents the month (A=January, B=Febuary, C=March, etc) and next to the letter should be a single number which represents the year (for example 7 =1937, 8 =1938, etc).  If you can better pictures of the frame or of the ID numbers that would help out as well.  I hope this helps out somewhat..... Monarky


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 4, 2015)

*Colson tandem serial number*

Here's a pic of the bike in question.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks to be a 36-37. If you cannot find 2 additional digits stamped under the serial(Like Monarky stated above), then most likely a '36.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 4, 2015)

Awesome mike thanks. I'll dig a little deeper.


----------

